# Best Marina in Marina Del Rey...



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

So the question for the day to all you Los Angeles based sailors ...
Which is the best marina in MDR?
Harbor Master, Services, etc...
I look forward to you replies.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

When I bought my boat it was docked at the "Marina del Rey Marina", back in the corner of the harbor, Basin F. Almar Marinas had just taken over management of that marina, and it was pretty obvious that they were out to make as much $$$ as they possibly could off of the operation; the rents have been jacked up there about 60% in four or five years. If that weren't bad enough, the new marina management was beyond arrogant. Needless to say, I took my business elsewhere and moved my boat down to King Harbor. Haven't regretted moving in the least.


----------



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll look at Redondo I have friends in the SoBay...


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

Redondo Beach has very limited availabilty when it comes to slips. Unless you have a boat that will fit in a 25' slip, there is a waiting list. We were in Port Royal for years and liked it, but recently moved to a brand new marina in San Pedro, Cabrillo Way. We have found that we really like the new spot a lot better than the old. We were on an end tie for two years and got hit three times. The new marina is concrete docks, and we were able to get a slip instead of being on the end. And we are about 4 1/2 miles closer to Two Harbors/Catalina. So if you need a larger slip, check out San Pedro.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I kept my Catalina 27 in Marina Harbor marina in A basin in the mid-late 1980s. I don't know how they are now, but I really liked the A basin location. Parking was plentiful, and I liked the fact that it was closer to the entrance channel. I was at the westernmost part of the marina, and the apartment buildings really helped shelter my boat when the winds came up.

Used to sail into/out of my slip a lot. Sailed in the gentle evening breezes in the main basin a lot. Very peaceful and relaxing.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

djodenda said:


> I kept my Catalina 27 in Marina Harbor marina in A basin in the mid-late 1980s.


Hi there neighbor! I was in A basin from 1984 up until they changed all the slips to accomodate 50-70 footers. then they hired this nazi management company out of Newport beach and really hiked the rents. I would take a look along Panay Way. I'm at the Holiday Marina on the D basin side of Panay. I'm about 50 yards from the Ships Store chandlery which is really handy and a 5 minute walk to the Cheesecake Factory which is great. The people in the office are very nice and they haven't raised my rent in several years. Not too sure how responsive they are to problems since I haven't had any. I only ask 3 things from a marina. Don't raise my rent, don't touch my boat and leave me alone. They rank highly on each point.

Mike


----------



## febail (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the info... Keep it coming.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

MikeinLA said:


> Hi there neighbor! I was in A basin from 1984 up until they changed all the slips to accomodate 50-70 footers. then they hired this nazi management company out of Newport beach and really hiked the rents. I would take a look along Panay Way. I'm at the Holiday Marina on the D basin side of Panay. I'm about 50 yards from the Ships Store chandlery which is really handy and a 5 minute walk to the Cheesecake Factory which is great. The people in the office are very nice and they haven't raised my rent in several years. Not too sure how responsive they are to problems since I haven't had any. I only ask 3 things from a marina. Don't raise my rent, don't touch my boat and leave me alone. They rank highly on each point.
> 
> Mike


I was in slip A3112... and you?


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in Pier 44 off Bali. I park about 60 yards from my boat, which is great, and there is always parking. It's also the shortest route to the 91 of all the marinas. I have trouble with the homeless from time to time, but the facilities are always clean and I have no issues regarding restrictions or anything like that. I've been there 6 months. Prices are reasonable.


----------

